# Would you date someone with a lazy eye?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you date someone with a lazy eye?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

If it was just their left eye that was lazy, then that would be okay. I couldn't tolerate someone with a lazy right eye, though.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I prefer hard working eyes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I was going to date anyone, I probably would.

To be honest, this isn't something I ever really thought much about. I never knew anyone with this problem for most of my life so it just never really occurred to me to think about it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, It might be cute.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Already have wasent really noticeable


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I did ages ago. Not a big issue.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I know someone with a lazy eye. I'd date him in a second and a half but I think I'm friendzoned to him. ;_;


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll see some people and it'll be pointed out to me that they have a lazy eye, and I'm like.. "a lazy what?".. where it's not even noticeable otherwise.

I'm not sure I've ever personally seen anyone (well, any adult) with a severe lazy eye. I'm guessing most people in that situation get corrective surgery fairly early on. My nephew was born with a moderate/severe case, but had surgery to fix it when he was 3y/o. I knew someone in grade school, too, who had the same procedure.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure, as long as it isn't a glass eye. I had coach with a glass eye, and I could never tell if he was talking to me, or the guy next to me. I suffered from glass eye anxiety that year.

Why not put an eye patch over it?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yer Blues said:


> Sure, as long as it isn't a glass eye. I had coach with a glass eye, and I could never tell if he was talking to me, or the guy next to me. I suffered from glass eye anxiety that year.


When I was in classes getting my high school equivalency, there was this student (an older guy) who had a glass eye... On a few occasions, he *took out his eye* right in the classroom. For him, I'm sure it was nothing. But, to see it, was... um, hmm... _OK, that's nice, but put it back now, please_.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> When I was in classes getting my high school equivalency, there was this student (an older guy) who had a glass eye... On a few occasions, he *took out his eye* right in the classroom. For him, I'm sure it was nothing. But, to see it, was... um, hmm... _OK, that's nice, but put it back now, please_.


He didn't challenge you to a game of marbles, eh? Keep an eye out for those glass eye marble game players. I lost a rare cats eye marble to one of these con men.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I couldn't care less.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not a problem if i like the person.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

There's a cute girl with glasses and tattoos that works with me and she has a lazy eye. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on how severe it is. I used to have a slight lazy eye, and those ones can be cute i think, but pronounced ones are kind of freaky. It wouldn't be a dealbreaker though of course, if i was already in love with that person.
But i'd encourage them to seek treatment for it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Apathie said:


> Depends on how severe it is. I used to have a slight lazy eye, and those ones can be cute i think, but pronounced ones are kind of freaky. It wouldn't be a dealbreaker though of course, if i was already in love with that person.
> But i'd encourage them to seek treatment for it.


 What would you encourage them to do if there was no treatment for it?


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What would you encourage them to do if there was no treatment for it?


Do you mean if they already tried all the options unsuccesfully?
Nothing. I'm not an eye doctor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Apathie said:


> Do you mean if they already tried all the options unsuccesfully?
> Nothing. I'm not an eye doctor.


 No. I mean if there literally wasn't a treatment for it. Such people have always been with us and for most of that history, there was literally nothing they could do about it. The only option they had was to hope people would just accept them.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

Raeden said:


> If it was just their left eye that was lazy, then that would be okay. I couldn't tolerate someone with a lazy right eye, though.


Phew... that's a relief, because my left eye is lazy. I also have exotropia (just like Jean-Paul Sartre, pic below) , and let me tell you, it sucks so much. Aside from not being able to perceive 3D, I can't even make proper eye contact with people, even if I wanted to. People don't know which eye to look at... very awkward.

It's even more awkward when on public transport or in the streets. I get the feeling everyone thinks I'm constantly staring at them, when I'm not (vision in my left eye is just a few percent). Definitely one if the major causes of my anxiety.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Tovarish said:


> Aside from not being able to perceive 3D


If you can't perceive 3D, then how do you make it around environments? :O



Tovarish said:


> People don't know which eye to look at... very awkward.


I dunno. I always just look at the space between people's eyes anyways because looking at their eyes is awkward.



Tovarish said:


> I get the feeling everyone thinks I'm constantly staring at them, when I'm not (vision in my left eye is just a few percent).


I had a classmate last year who had a lazy eye, but I never felt like he was constantly staring at me or anyone else. So, I highly doubt anyone else thinks that either.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

Raeden said:


> If you can't perceive 3D, then how do you make it around environments? :O


Well, if you close one eye, that'd be pretty close to what I see. I just have some extra peripheral vision to the left side of my nose, so to say. I've never been able to perceive depth/3d so I am used to it, I guess I've mastered estimating distances or something. I can't keep my balance very well though, especially in low-light situations. It's almost as if I were drunk. :b



> I dunno. I always just look at the space between people's eyes anyways because looking at their eyes is awkward.


Ah yes, I heard some people do that. I don't do that myself though, oddly enough. I had a one on one conversion with a professor once and she couldn't decide which eye to look at, so she was constantly going to and fro with her eyes. Maybe I should have just explained it and stuff, but most of the time I can't really be bothered to do that.



> I had a classmate last year who had a lazy eye, but I never felt like he was constantly staring at me or anyone else. So, I highly doubt anyone else thinks that either.


Good to know. I know it's probably not as bad as I think it is, but it just feels uncomfortable, and even more so because I can't see if they're looking at my lazy eye or not. :troll


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have strabismus myself, so of course  Mine was never permanently stuck in one corner of the eye, but kept drifting to the side and causing me to see double and stuff. It was especially annoying while looking at things close up, like looking into someone's eyes during a convo or reading. I had surgery for it last fall and now I have way less problems with it(yay). It sucks that I have scars on my eyeball, though x]


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

yeah, wouldn't even think about it really. I think my left eye can get a little weird sometimes lmao.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

probably offline said:


> I have strabismus myself, so of course  Mine was never permanently stuck in one corner of the eye, but kept drifting to the side and causing me to see double and stuff. It was especially annoying while looking at things close up, like looking into someone's eyes during a convo or reading. I had surgery for it last fall and now I have way less problems with it(yay). It sucks that I have scars on my eyeball, though x]


Oh, that's annoying. I'm glad things are better for you now. If I concentrate I can pull my eye straight but it requires a lot of effort and I can't do it for more than 20 seconds or so. Everything just goes out of focus when I try it, too.

I'm a bit scared of surgery. I don't know, in my case, it seems like a quick fix to me, instead of a real solution. There's no guarantee for succes either and I would probably start seeing double. It would seem better to me If they could somehow alter the corresponding section of the brain with a computer chip or something, so that my eyes would finally start working together... It's a shame that technologies like that are still quite futuristic :|


----------

